# Sentido comum / sentido de humor



## Gamen

Podemos falar em português "sentido ou senso comum" e "sentido ou senso de humor"?
As duas formas (sentido e senso) são equivalentes?

Tenho visto outro fio sobre isto mas não esclareceu minha dúvida.
Obrigado!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Sentido común = Bom senso
"Senso de humor" nos dois idiomas (vale para Pt-Br)

As duas palavras são sinônimas, mas o uso determina qual se emprega. E "sentido comum" no Brasil pode ser interpretado como "todo mundo indo na mesma direção".


----------



## Gamen

Então, eu acho que a tradução do espanhol "sentido comum" é "senso comum" em português porque nesta frase "sentido" para nós não é direção mas "forma de ver e sentir", concorda comigo?

"Sentido" em espanhol equivale a "direção" (dirección) na frase: "caminen todos em igual sentido".

O problema que tenho é diferenciar "sentido" de "senso" porque em espanhol apenas existe "sentido" e vocês às vezes usam também "senso".


----------



## Alentugano

Gamen said:


> Então, eu acho que a tradução do espanhol "sentido comum" é "senso comum" em português porque nesta frase "sentido" para nós não é direção mas "forma de ver e sentir", concorda comigo?
> 
> "Sentido" em espanhol equivale a "direção" (dirección) na frase: "caminen todos em igual sentido".
> 
> O problema que tenho é diferenciar "sentido" de "senso" porque em espanhol apenas existe "sentido" e vocês às vezes usam também "senso".



Em português há variações regionais. Em Portugal é mais comum falar-se em sentido de humor (e senso de humor, no Brasil) e senso comum . Creio que, por aqui, bom senso não equivale exatamente a senso comum.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No Brasil não usamos _senso comum/sentido comum, _e sim, "bom senso" como expliquei antes.


----------



## Gamen

Perfeito.
Então
Bom senso (PB) senso comum (PP) Sentido comun Espanhol 
Senso de humor (PB) Sentido de humor (PP y Espanhol)

Estou certo?
Quando se aplica "bom senso" no português de Portugal?


----------



## Alderamin

Gamen said:


> Perfeito.
> Então
> Bom senso (PB) senso comum (PP) Sentido comum Espanhol
> Senso de humor (PB) Sentido de humor (PP y Espanhol)
> 
> Estou certo?
> Qaundo se aplica "bom senso" no português de Portugal?



Quanto a mim, o bom senso está ligado à ética, às boas práticas, ou à conduta do indivíduo.
Ter bom senso é agir com sensatez, ser capaz de distinguir o que é correcto do incorrecto.

_*bom senso*: equilíbrio nas decisões ou nos julgamentos em cada situação que se apresenta.
_
_*senso comum*: conjunto de opiniões ou ideias. que são geralmente aceites numa época e num local determinados._


http://www.priberam.pt/DLPO/default.aspx?pal=senso

Exemplos:

 "O Governo deveria ter o *bom senso* de não aumentar a TSU."
"O *senso comum* diz-nos que devemos tomar certas precauções com a chuva intensa nos próximos dias."


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No Brasil, em ambas frases usaríamos "bom senso".


----------



## Alderamin

WhoSoyEu said:


> No Brasil, em ambas frases usaríamos "bom senso".



Então reformulo 

"O *senso comum* diz-nos que a terra é redonda e que o sol gira à volta dela."

PS: Acredito que em pt-pt no segundo exemplo que dei acima, se pudesse usar também "bom senso".

Aqui o pessoal é mesmo uma barra nestas questões de linguística, sintaxe, semântica... Fico até intimidada


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mas não é questão de reformular, nem de ser teimoso, Alderamin. Simplesmente, em Pt-Br só usamos "bom senso".


----------



## Alderamin

WhoSoyEu said:


> Mas não é questão de reformular, nem de ser teimoso, Alderamin. Simplesmente, em Pt-Br só usamos "bom senso".



Vi agora esta sua mensagem... Não estou a chamar-lhe teimoso, eu não sabia disso 
Acho que me ia dar muito mal por aí  ainda bem que os meus destinos são e foram outros.
Estou a ver o que me acontecia: Eu mencionava o "senso comum" e o whosoyeu e os seus compatriotas ainda pensariam que eu estivesse a falar do "censo comum" (recenseamento da comunidade/população)


----------



## Gamen

A) Então, "senso comum" e "senso do humor" em português equivalem a: "sentido comun" e "sentido del humor" em espanhol?

B)* "Sentido", *além de "direção", "orientação", tem o significado que tem em espanhol de "significado"?
S‼8o corertas estas frases?
*
Essa frase não significa nada, não tem nenhum sentido (ou significado)
Podemos falar da palavra "orgão" no sentido biológico.
As palavras não sempre fazem referência às coisas. Nesse sentido, há palavras que não se referem a objeto físico algum.

*Espanhol: 
*Esa frase no significa nada, no tiene ningún sentido (o significado).
Podemos hablar de la palabra "órgano" en el sentido biológico.
Las palabras no siempre hacen referencia a las cosas. En ese sentido, háy palabras que no se refierem a objeto físico alguno.*


----------



## zema

Alderamin said:


> Então reformulo
> 
> "O *senso comum* diz-nos que a terra é redonda e que o sol gira à volta dela."


 Alderamin, deixe ver se eu entendi: o senso comum nos diz que é redonda ou plana?


----------



## leitora

Só queria lembrar que no Brasil se chama senso comum ao conhecimento vulgar ou popular. Diferente do conhecimento científico, ele é subjetivo, superficial e não possui compromisso com uma análise metodológica .


----------

